# Nother New Tank!!



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So I begged and pleaded and finally got my hubby to let me get another tank! We got a 36g bow front. (Picked it up tonight.)

Once the 20g is done cycling and I take the 10g down, the 36g will take the 10's place and begin cycling. I'm super excited!!!!! I made sure to buy a "plant" light for the 36g. It's a 17W T8 24" light, but is for plants. The light it came with was just a regular full spectrum light, not plant specific. 

The filter it came with has media that's sponge/carbon together, so it makes it so that I don't have to change the carbon every month, which saves some money. The heater is one that I can choose the heat, but doesn't have numbers. I have to go by the thermometer on the opposite side of the tank to get the temp' to where I want it. (I found even heaters with number dials aren't always as accurate as they should be, so this will be fine.)

We are getting rid of the corner filters with the Nitrazorb and switching to small HOB filters (for a 10g tank) and will use those to run the Nitrazorb. That will make it so I don't have to stick my arms in the tank all the time to take the media out to re-charge it.

Just on week 2 of the 20g cycle, so I've got another 2-3 (maybe even more) to go.... then have to wait 2 weeks or so for a bit of an algae build up before I can put the Oto cats and snails in so they don't starve.... hopefully it will be cycling by mid-end of summer.

Thinking of the 4 Chilies, 2 frogs, 1 flower shrimp and 2 pairs of feather fin rainbows in the 20g (with the 3 snails), then in the 36g will put 3 Honey gourami, the 20 or so RCS I've got and 3 Otos.... _maybe_ 6 harlequin rasboras or 6 serpae tetras. If the gouramis eat the RCS I'll go with Ammanos 'cause they're bigger. Then all the fun of picking out live plants! (Low to mid in my tanks! Don't want to get into C02 and all that jazz.) Plus the lighting is for low to mids.

Can't waaaaiiiittt!  (Tank is in my trunk, waiting for the in-laws to go to bed. We live in their basement and they freak when we bring home new animals, lol, so this will have to be 'stealthily' brought in. Once it's up..... too late to take it back right?!)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

At least you keep going up^^^^^ Good job!

You'll still need to change carbon regularly, in fact every 2wks is recommended as it's effectiveness goes down in larger numbers daily. The best way to save on carbon is not buy it. I haven't used that stuff in nearly a year. The only thing it is good for is removing meds or a smell. Some people think it removes ammonia....not so.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

congrats Holly on the new tank


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Im jealous i want a new tank (again) 

I see you decided for the honey gourami then against the bolivian rams. Although honey gourami are gorgeous fish


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> You'll still need to change carbon regularly, in fact every 2wks is recommended as it's effectiveness goes down in larger numbers daily. The best way to save on carbon is not buy it. I haven't used that stuff in nearly a year. The only thing it is good for is removing meds or a smell. Some people think it removes ammonia....not so.


This type of filter (Aqueon Quietflo Filter - for a 30 to 45g tank - it filters 200gph) has the carbon and sponge media together in one. The carbon is in between the 2 sponge layers (which are more like filter floss), so I can't change it that often. (Or else I'd be changing the sponge that often as well.) I'm supposed to just change it every 3 months when the sponge part needs to be changed. (I guess the carbon will just become ineffective and sit there until it's changed.)

Do you think this is ok? (Just leaving the carbon until the sponge needs to be changed should be ok right? It's just going to collect bacteria but not really do anything else.)


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats, keep us updated! *pc 

Once I am out of this apartment and have my own house I'll definitely have to get a few more tanks.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

We aren't even in a real apartment... it's two rooms (living room and bed room).... we are going to try to finish the other part of the basement this summer and put a kitchen in it. (You can find room for another tank if you look hard, lol.) But yeah, when we get our own place the 65g will be going up!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats!If you moved to SC,theres a two bedroom trailer across from me,300 a month and in three years its yours.

Sounds tempting huh!

In any case,keep us updated.You can always fill it up with macrostomas,hehehe.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Grats aon the new tank! They are always fun.


----------

